# Algae On Bog Wood



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Whilst looking at my Aquarium this evening something caught my eye... a layer of green forming on my Bog wood  .. Now the Question is do i take it out and scrub it, replace it or leave it? 

Also i have 3 Otos and they must be bloody lazy or need of some more of there friends to help them out. My tank is 24L x 18 x 15 (Inches) Light (15Watt) is on from 08:30 - 17:00. And i fert every month and do 25% water change at least every 8 days.

I hate algae i have already got rid of the hair algae of my plants (I hope)...

Advise me please rayer:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You seem to have a very low light tank. Is that a 28 gallon tank? If so, you shouldn't be doing regular water changes unless you are also dosing Excel. When you change water you are introducing a little CO2, which then gets used up, causing the level of CO2 to fluctuate in the tank. And that triggers algae to start growing.

Actually a thin layer of green algae on bogwood looks pretty good in the tank, so as long as it doesn't spread maybe you can live with it.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

The tank would be about 17UK gallons thats about 20US gallons i think. 

So should i then get a higher watt tube or leave the light on for longer and if so how much longer? Mine is a T5 12inch
And i do test my water so with what you said about CO2 i will leave water changes for longer then say about two weeks maybe...

Thanks for your fast reply


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Hoppy's right; that's a very low light tank. I have a 24W power compact over a 24"X12"(wide)x15"(tall) tank and consider that pretty low light!

Leaving the water changes longer will just mean the CO2 inbalance happens less regularly - better but not good anyway. I'd at least add some Excel or EasyCarbo or look at adding some CO2 either from a cylinder or via DIY CO2 generated by yeast. 

As Hoppy said though a bit of algae on the bogwood isn't too bad really and will give your Otos something to snack on.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

CO2...hmmm.... ok i can get some when i buy my Nano tank soon and also look at a higher wattage light to for my currant tank. 

As for the algae on the wood i will leave it in there i think and get 2 more otos at a later date.

Thanks for helping


----------



## JeremyAZ (Feb 16, 2007)

Get a pit bull pleco(LDA 25) if you can. They are amazing wood cleaners.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I appreciate you advice JeremyAZ, this is not an option for me as i already have 7 Danios, 7 Corys and 3 Otos. Thanks again as your advice may come in handy in the future


----------

